# pickled fish



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i have recently started pickling some of my catch and now larger portions are getting pickled because it tastes so NICE......
is good to use on fish that is not top quality like queenfish or trevally

lately it is pickled barra....YUMMY

slice raw fillets thinly (across grain)
mix: white vineger, apple cider vineger (equal portions), good quality olive oil and some lemon juice

total mixture should be enough to cover sliced fillets
add other flavuors, i like jalapenos for a bit of heat..

but you can add garlic, onions herbs and spices

refrigerate for 3 days on general......then eat....goes best with cold beer...

cheers


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Might be a good way for Salmon,
Thanks Astro


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

it's addictive......usually i use the off cuts rather than prime fillets........but now i cook the off cuts and pickle the prime fillets (not quite)......

i have just tried some barra fillets after 3 days and it's melt in the mouth.......

cheers


----------



## itchyant-senior (Apr 30, 2007)

*Y U K ! ! !*


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

YUM
We used to pickle the small sand whiting we would catch all day long down in SW WA. Not as flash as this recipe, just fillets into vinegar for 6 hours.


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Im excited by this, big fan of rollmops and pickled herring, i'll give it a crack for sure...where'a my rods


----------



## paddlinpop (Apr 9, 2009)

I first came across what you call pickled fish about 50 years ago on Thursday Island. The Malay populaton of the Island ( TI) regularly served numus which is basically the same thing. I have been making it ever since and have found very few people who do not like it. While most use vinegar I prefer lemon juice for the acid content, or better still lime juice. What is added is only limited by your imagination, Garlic, Ginger, soy sauce, pinch of sugar, Salt, pepper, of course chillis depending on your taste. Some finely sliced onion is also necessary in my opinion plus a splash of olive oil. The old gentleman, and I use that term in it's truest sense, who first introduced me to numus was Ali Drummond, now well into his 90's and still going strong inspite of suffering a case of the bends as a diver in his young days. Ali had a small inboard displacement fishing boat and on board was always a bottle of vinegar, a bunch of chillis, Salt and pepper and onions. It was a matter of minutes to make a bowl of numus and I have seen him use the herrings caught for bait to make numus. And delicious it was. As I said, limited by your imagination. For you doubting Thomases, don't knock it until you try it!


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

I got a recipe years ago for "soused" flathead, its basically equal parts water, vinigar, one lemon, salt /pepper. Leave untill flesh has turned white, usually two to three days, you can eat them straight out the jar or i was told to chuck them on the barbie, they tell me they are great.
Bilby.


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

One of the nicest ways to have abalone is to pickle it. I tend to leave it whole in a jar for a few weeks, then it becomes very tender. Drop in a whole chilli for a spicy flavour.


----------

